# We have a mucus plug!



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

ONe of our cows, Sparkle, now has a mucus plug, this is going to be the first calf born on our place, so we're pretty excited! How long do you think that it should be? The baby should be here by tommorrow right? I can't wait! She is SO PRETTY, so her baby should be too, and if she has any problems my dad has delivered several badly positioned calfs, so everything should be fine!


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats on soon having a new baby calf on the place. I remember back years ago on the dairy farm I was raised on it was so exciting to see a brand new life fixing to come into this world. I say you should have a new baby by tonight. That is my guess or early in the morn. Again congrats.


----------



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean about a mucus plug. A cow can have copious mucus discharge going on for weeks before calving. A better indicator of when she is going to give birth is too watch how far her hips and tailhead have dropped and loosened and if she is looking slimmer because the calf is positioning itself in the birth canal.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you, I'll check her hips and stuff tommorrow when I go to check on her. See you, bye.


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

Check her udder too. An indication on our cows that we are going to have a new calf soon is swollen rear, full udder and dropped tail head. I have predicted calving on cows with these signs and they have calved within a few hours. They can have discharge for quite awhile. Even goats can have discharge for up to 6 weeks ahead of time. 

Lyceum


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Her udder is pretty big, I know that it has milk in it. Her teats are also starting to turn pink, don't know if that's important, but they are. Thanks for telling me what to look for. Bye.


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

I had my first calf in August......waited and waited....and waited some more....so don't get too anxious.....what kind of cow do you have?


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

No clue. All ours were auction cows. I know we have one with a lot of Brahma in her, one with a lot of Beefmaster/Red Angus, but the one that's due is a wild card.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some pics if anyone wants to take a guess. This is Sparkle, the one that's due. 





































Good Luck guessing, I have no clue. The father of the baby is an auction cow too, my grandpa bought him, but he seems to have Longhorn markings, but he's hornless, he's a BIG boy, but not too big for her. Thanks for all of the advice. Bye.


----------



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

Hard to say since you can't really see her hind end and udder, but judging by her hips in the last picture I'd say you have a few weeks to go- she will drop a lot more before birth. Of course, some cows will drop within hours and there will suddenly be a calf. So who knows?


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

OOPS! The pictures are old, should have told you, they were taken about a month or two ago. I'll try to get a picture of her hips/rear tommorow. The only reason I showed the pics was cause people were asking what breed she was, and I have no clue, so I figured maybe someone else would. Well sorry about the oops, bye.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Imminent signs are likely to be going off by herself (not always though, I've had older cows give birth laying among the others) and laying down and getting up frequently, particularly with looking at where there rear end was on the ground. Usually you will notice a swelling and 'juiceness' to the vulva area under the anus from a couple of days to a couple of hours before birthing. A couple of older cows I've had got so big you swear the calf would just drop out if she took a misstep. Water bulb/bag is likely to come first, followed by the two front hoofs, then a nose.

On a first calving heifer you need to monitor progress. She may need help. If I find them laying down and they will get me approach their rear I often assist by wipping off the area above the two hooves and then manually pulling when they push. Once the head and shoulders are out they normally slide right out. Potential for the hips to become locked in the uterus though. As soon as the calf is out clean off the nose.

On two out in the field I've had to tie off the front legs to a truck or tree and then use the pickup to pull out the calf. On another in the corral she laid down with her rear to the side boards. Calf was pulled out under the bottom board using the pickup.
I've also had to put some with them in the headgate and a comealong used to pull out the calf.

When the calf drops out the umbritical (sp?) cord will snap. That triggers a 'gasping' reflex for that first breath. I've never had to use mouth to nose on a calf, but would do so if necessary.

If you only see one hoof (and exploration doesn't indicate the other one is just inside) or the hooves are upside down you need to call the vet immediately. Don't wait for their office hours.

After birthing the cow should get up right away and start licking. She will probably consume the birthing sac and may even consume her pacenta (afterbirth) when it comes out about 8-24 hours later. Old survival trick by getting rid of any evidence of birthing.

Some calves will try to get up fairly quickly - often being repeatedly knocked back down by their mother licking them. If it doesn't for a couple of hours straddle it and lift under the chest. Then spread out feet to where they can stand on their own initially. Once up and about they naturally head to the milk bar (and I've noticed it is often first on the right side of the cow). Some cows will continue to lick their hind end as they nurse.

Some calves are just born without a will to live. Refuse to nurse or take a bottle. They will die within a week even if bottle fed.

With other than a Jersey you really don't need to worry much about milk fever. Just be aware of potential. Happens a couple of hours after birthing to where the cow will go down. Call the vet IMMEDIATELY for an emergency visit.


----------



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

She looks like a Jersey crossed with something beefy- maybe a Brangus with those long low ears, the big dewlap, and the slight hump on her back?


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I kind of figured that she had a bit of Jersey in her, cause of the way that her face looks and is shaped. THank you. Bye.

Abd Thanks for all the wonderful advice ya'll. bye.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Did she have a baby yet???? 

Sorry.....I am impatient


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Not yet, but I'll tell you when she gets closer. She's seperating a lot more, so it might be soon. Bye.


----------

